# easy tv 2.0 -tv tuner driver



## tunzi (May 19, 2006)

Hi I need help finding a driver for easy tv 2.0 -tv tuner driver,I tried a search but with no luck


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/Internet-Radio-TV-Player/Easy-TV.shtml


----------



## tunzi (May 19, 2006)

thanks but this was asoftware applcation ,It is actually not the driver itself for the external tuner ...when I downloaded it whihx is what I need


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try the _btwdmdrvinstaller5.3.8.zip_ file on this site...
*WDM Video Capture Driver for Easy TV (CPH031 & BT868)*


> The current driver is a Video Capture driver for Bt848, Bt849, Bt878 and Bt879 based video capture boards. It tries to take the most of the hardware, using all the features the chipset has to offer. It is also implemented as a WDM driver, so the same driver works under Win2000, Win98SE, WinXP and WinMe without modifications.
> 
> This is a total rewrite of the reference drivers so I was able to solve some of the main problems it had, such as to support quite a bit more capture cards, make NetMeeting work with it, add lots of analog video standards, make it more stable, improve ACPI support, hibernate, AVI capture, frame size, FM and AM radio for those cards that have it, lower the CPU usage, support hardware overlay flipping, etc.


----------

